# Suggestion - Members Only General Forum



## Theoretical (Feb 7, 2007)

There's been several occasions where I've wanted to post either questions or ask for advice on certain issues where I wouldn't want public scrutiny of it, but would like input from all of PB (which I couldn't do posting it in Dad's Tool Shed, for instance). Just some thoughts.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmm... A members only forum called "Over the Coffee Table" perhaps? A forum for general discussion among members of PB only?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

How about calling it the Tool Shed Tea Parlor...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 7, 2007)

family and prayer forums are all private, yes?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> family and prayer forums are all private, yes?



They are. Other thoughts on this? Do we need it? Those do serve more specific purposes.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 7, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> family and prayer forums are all private, yes?


Uh, the family forum is not a private forum, as I can read it even when not I am not logged into the PB. Just thought I'd say that in case it's supposed to be hidden.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> Or we can do opposite of what I just suggested. Create the forum, see how it "catches on" and if it's good, we'll keep it. If not, we can redistribute the threads in the other members-only forums.



I think I'll do this. It's not as if it eats up resources. Suggestions for names:

Coffee Shop
Town Hall
Town Square
The Puritan Inn


----------



## crhoades (Feb 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I think I'll do this. It's not as if it eats up resources. Suggestions for names:
> 
> Coffee Shop
> Town Hall
> ...


 

Coffee Shop - Sounds Emergent.
Town Hall - copyright on Pat Buchanan
Town Square - where people were hung/burned etc...wait a sec-may fit.
The Puritan Inn - Too much like White Horse Inn

No suggestions. Just felt like shooting at yours...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 7, 2007)

How about "The Back Porch"?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Coffee Shop - Sounds Emergent.
> Town Hall - copyright on Pat Buchanan
> Town Square - where people were hung/burned etc...wait a sec-may fit.
> The Puritan Inn - Too much like White Horse Inn
> ...



OK, how about:

The White Horse Puritan Board Inn
The Cross Rhoades
Tun Tavern


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 7, 2007)

I *like* the Coffee Shop.
The Back Porch is a good one, too.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 7, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> I *like* the Coffee Shop.
> The Back Porch is a good one, too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> Oooh! Oooh! Oooh!
> 
> The Digestion Box



The Litter Box

The Bathroom Reader


----------



## Redaimie (Feb 7, 2007)

There is already a forum called the back porch if it matters.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> OK, how about:
> 
> The White Horse Puritan Board Inn
> The Cross Rhoades
> Tun Tavern


Perfect!
In all seriousness, do we really need this? If the answer is a yes then back porch gets my vote.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 7, 2007)

The Litter Box...I like it!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Perfect!
> In all seriousness, do we really need this? If the answer is a yes then back porch gets my vote.



"Need" is such a strong word. We don't "need" the Puritan Board. I'm a giving giver who likes to give. If somebody thinks a Back Porch Coffee Shop White Pony Inn forum will help them then I'm all about giving.


----------



## brymaes (Feb 7, 2007)

How about "Behind The Woodshed"?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 7, 2007)

No, I thought the Family Forum was unviewable...for some strange reason. On most boards it is. 

Oh and Behind the Woodshed sounds too much like the Pearl's 'Woodshed'...that will get trolls here yelling and screaming that we support beating babies (literally, like that...trust me, the hippy/mothering boards are filled with activists looking for that kind of thing).


----------



## turmeric (Feb 7, 2007)

The Mud Room?


----------



## tellville (Feb 8, 2007)

Rich, I think your "Back Porch Coffee Shop White Pony Inn" forum name has been the best of them all! (Honestly!)

Just my


----------



## bookslover (Feb 8, 2007)

I think all you people are drinking waaaaaaaaaaaay too much coffee...


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Feb 8, 2007)

how about "the pub"?

i mean, half the time i come in here (pb) just to chill-lax, pop a top, a read whats goin on in the deep end.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2007)

bowhunter1961 said:


> how about "the pub"?
> 
> i mean, half the time i come in here (pb) just to chill-lax, pop a top, a read whats goin on in the deep end.



We already have a Pub. You just posted enough to see it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2007)

Scott Hooker: I give you The Coffee Shop


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Scott Hooker: I give you The Coffee Shop


 Many thanks, sir.


----------

